# P99 desire



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I cant even describe how much i want to try out a P99 A/S, or even the QA, i come here and read about all you guys and how you enjoyed them, and all ive fired is a glock 19.

One day I will own one... *dreams on*


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't dream. Give in to your desire. You'll be happy you did. 

Glad to see that you are on the right track in life.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if U read thru the Walther section - U've seen how some people are ordering them from Bud's Guns online - go for it!


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

Go for it. You can get them from Bud's for less than $550. You're not going to find a better 9mm semi-auto--not for that money.


----------

